# MF's Sticker shock (website upgrade results in MAJOR mistake in MF's)



## dougp26364 (Dec 24, 2012)

It's that time of year when I'm ready to pay our MF's so last night I went to the DRI website. I'd made partial payments throughout the year and knew out bill was around $1,200 plus our club dues of $299. 

I was a little surprised to see the website had been updated. I almost fainted when I went to look at the payments section of the site. It lists us as Past Due $1,809 on one account and Past Due $1,359 on the other. It list current MF's of $3,038.32 and $2,526.56 on our respective accounts. SHAZAM! 

I know this is an error likely caused by the site update and it's unfortunate that the timing is rather poor. I'm going to have to call on the 26th to see if they have an accounting showing our actual bill so we can pay it over the phone. I had intended to pay online but I don't remember the exact amount remaining. All I know is that both account were less than $600. Hopefully they get this worked out before two many owners see it. I'm sure it will cause a little issue with the phone lines with owners worried about their bills.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 24, 2012)

I just received a call from DRI. It was a glitch they were able to identify that was with accounts who had made payments, which was my case. I haven't looked to see if my account shows correctly but I'm satisfied they are aware of the issue and have either corrected it or are working on the correction. 

It's great to have a company that pays attention to it's owners and acts quickly. The fact they follow this and other forums is a plus considering it's the holiday's.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 24, 2012)

Yikes! Glad they responded so quickly.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 25, 2012)

We always keeps our mf payment receipts for three years just in case of a problem like that.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 25, 2012)

My husband has had several complaints with the DRI IT systems over the years so I am not surprised your MFs were messed up. I could understand that MFs are mostly just an issue once a year so it's hard to work out the kinks in advance - one year we got a billing, in our name-for a resort we didn't own and never owned-and even today I checked our MF account and couldn't understand what the figures on the page represented but, are confident that our fees are paid in full.  Of course, on the other hand, I do an online search every day for a reservation and sometimes it doesn't even show as an available choice and; when it does, there is no availability anyway!  Still working on that Simplicity thing.  At least, I think I can agree with others that there have been improvements over the past couple of years...


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 25, 2012)

nightnurse613 said:


> My husband has had several complaints with the DRI IT systems over the years so I am not surprised your MFs were messed up. I could understand that MFs are mostly just an issue once a year so it's hard to work out the kinks in advance - one year we got a billing, in our name-for a resort we didn't own and never owned-and even today I checked our MF account and couldn't understand what the figures on the page represented but, are confident that our fees are paid in full.  Of course, on the other hand, I do an online search every day for a reservation and sometimes it doesn't even show as an available choice and; when it does, there is no availability anyway!  Still working on that Simplicity thing.  At least, I think I can agree with others that there have been improvements over the past couple of years...



I've received a MF for a resort we didn't own as well but, that was after a management change.

This year we had another management change at one of our other resorts. We had pre-paid our MF's so that we could deposit and exchange our 2013 unit. The bill we recieved didn't reflect that payment. Fortunately I have the reciept from the payment and, when I called them they said they were getting a LOT of those calls. On top of that, whomever they hired for billing went nuts. We recieved FOUR bills inside of three days. 

Needless to say I'm anticipating issues in the first quarter of the year with that particular resort. Once I get everything straightened out, I believe we'll get rid of that week. It's an extra week and, while we've had great usage from it, it's just not a week we really need. With MF's rising I need to start consolidating or getting rid of some of our weeks.


----------



## NKN (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tip.  I checked our account, and yes, we now have an outstanding balance of the full 2013 fee.  We had paid 95% in October and the balance just recently.  I sent them an email.

NKN


----------



## NKN (Dec 30, 2012)

Rec'd email today...MF problem is supposedly fixed.  Just realized I forgot to actually double-check.


----------

